# Paying IMI online



## sjhoward

Hi everyone,

So, I've just received my annual IMI bill from the Portuguese tax authorities. I'm not planning to be in Portugal until June and as it's under 250 euros I need to pay it entirely in April.

I have looked at the Portal das Financas website but I have been unable to find whereabouts you can pay the bill online. Some pages on the website lead to dead links, and it's not at all clear.

I am guessing that everyone else will be getting an IMI bill around now, so I'd be grateful if someone could tell me how to go about paying the bill online.

thanks


----------



## siobhanwf

Do you have online banking facilities with a Portuguese bank. If so you can pay online through your bank


----------



## Grannysue

Thanks Siobhan this partly answers I question I was going to ask. The other thing I am not clear about is what date it has to be paid by - it just state April - can you advise? I usually have my Solicitor deal with this but wanted to take control and do it myself so its done promptly!!


----------



## RichardHenshall

Grannysue said:


> ... what date it has to be paid by - it just state April - can you advise? ...


It has to be paid *in *April (ie by the end of the month).


----------



## Grannysue

Thanks Richard appreciate your reply - I thought that might be the case - didnt want to incur late payment fine!! Will do online - fingers crossed!!


----------



## siobhanwf

Gratitude, the only bill I haven't been able to pay online is my camera water bill, BUT have it set up as a direct debit.


----------



## VinhoVerde

Hello all, 
a related question, except that I have not yet received a bill and would like to know where to check/how to check what's due independently of my fiscal representative. 

I have acquired a small quinta/rustica in June 2014 and am expecting to have to pay some sort of tax soon. What would this be, IMI? Where would it show up on my financas website? I also have a Portuguese bank account, so I can easily enough pay the tax through my representative or via online banking, but first I need to know what to pay. If anyone has some insights, those would be appreciated, thanks.
VV


----------



## RichardHenshall

You've stated that you have online access to the Portal das Finanças and a Portuguese bank account. If so you have everything you should need in the short term.

You should be looking for the figures for 2014, as IMI is paid in arrears.

Follow these links:

Início > Os Seus Serviços > Consultar > Imóveis > Notas Cobrança > 2014


----------



## VinhoVerde

Excellent, clear reply. Thanks! I got there, but found that there were no taxes to be paid for 2014 (or earlier years). Will check again in a few days to make sure. Also emailed my fiscal representative to ask about it. Would not like to start a move to Portugal by running into tax problems from the get go!
VV


----------



## ddrysdale99

What's a typical IMI bill - similar to the UK council tax or more/less? I know that's a bit of a "how long is a piece of string" question but I've seen figures like 0.7% of the official value which nowadays is close to the actual value. That sounds about the same as the UK - e.g. the house I live in (Norwich just outside the city centre) value £250k Council tax £1600


----------



## BodgieMcBodge

ddrysdale99 said:


> What's a typical IMI bill - similar to the UK council tax or more/less? I know that's a bit of a "how long is a piece of string" question but I've seen figures like 0.7% of the official value which nowadays is close to the actual value. That sounds about the same as the UK - e.g. the house I live in (Norwich just outside the city centre) value £250k Council tax £1600


Here is a snippit of one I paid earlier for you edification.


----------



## Juca

If you have not received anything from the financas by the first part of April the best thing is to ask your tax representative (or go yourself if you are in the country) to check with the financas. If the amount is not paid by the end of April there is a fine incurred.


----------



## Aronsky

Juca said:


> If you have not received anything from the financas by the first part of April the best thing is to ask your tax representative (or go yourself if you are in the country) to check with the financas. If the amount is not paid by the end of April there is a fine incurred.


If you have a bank account with Banco Espirito Santos (they changed their name and brand to the very plain "Novo Banco"), log in and go to the Daily Operations tab, and then Payments and Top Ups. When you get to the Payments section, click on the tab that says "State" and all you have to do is enter the amount, the 14-digit reference which is shown on the tax demand, and of course your NIF number. 

From my own experience, payments take about 3 working days to credit. You can also register and log-in to the Portal das Finanças to keep a track of when they get the money, and keep yourself posted of next year's tax demand. The weblink is:

https://www.acesso.gov.pt/jsp/login...=consultarNotificacoesForm.action&partID=PFIN


----------



## Grannysue

I have accessed the Financas website link above but its all in Portugese (obviously) but I know little Portugese and wonder if there is an English version??


----------



## RichardHenshall

There is no English version of the Portal das Finanças.

I use the Google Translator for Firefox add-on when I get stuck.


----------



## Grannysue

Thanks Richard I will try that


----------



## GEMSCOT

great thread - really helping me navigate tax

i set up my Portal das Finanças account and in 2014 it says 

Contribuinte sem notas de cobrança no Imposto Municipal Sobre Imóveis.

so I assume no tax is due which makes sense as I bought house this year

Does anyone know when the 2015 numbers will come out and when it does is it easy to pay this via an online bank account?


----------



## RichardHenshall

GEMSCOT said:


> ... Does anyone know when the 2015 numbers will come out and when it does is it easy to pay this via an online bank account?


2015 will be issued in February/March 2016 in the normal course of events. As a new owner there could be additional amounts due as a result of revaluations at the time of purchase which could appear at any time.

If you sign up for Notificações Electrónicas through ViaCTT you will be notified by email of any new IMI demands.

It's easy to pay through online banking, so long as it's a Portuguese account. If it isn't, you can't.


----------



## Altura

Hi I have a bank account with Novo Banco but how do you set up Internet banking with them. I need to pay my IMI bill in April but I won't be there til May. Thanks


----------

